# DirectX Version Incorrect?



## Wyvernrider (Nov 7, 2013)

I have Windows 8.1 and an AMD R9 280x, but GPU-Z is showing my DirectX version as 11.1 instead of 11.2.

Any reason why?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 7, 2013)

You're looking for answers for problems that are nonexistent.


----------



## Wyvernrider (Nov 7, 2013)

natr0n said:


> You're looking for answers for problems that are nonexistent.



What do you mean? The problem is my GPU-Z is showing my version incorrectly.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2013)

I think everyone has that problem. I am on 8.1 right now and dxdiag and NV CP still say im only on 11. 11.2 is supposed to be build into the 8.1 preview my only guess is that maybe they have not come out with an RTM patch yet.


----------



## Wyvernrider (Nov 7, 2013)

Solaris17 said:


> I think everyone has that problem. I am on 8.1 right now and dxdiag and NV CP still say im only on 11. 11.2 is supposed to be build into the 8.1 preview my only guess is that maybe they have not come out with an RTM patch yet.



Someone told me their 290x shows up as 11.2.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 7, 2013)

Wyvernrider said:


> Someone told me their 290x shows up as 11.2.



ok


----------



## okidna (Nov 7, 2013)

Do you mean "DirectX Support"? There's no "DirectX Version" field in the GPU-Z.

From HardOCP :



> All of the R9 and R7 and Radeon HD 7000 series support DirectX 11.1 and DirectX 11.2 Tier 1 under Windows 8.1. This 11.2 Tier 1 support is added as a driver update. *However, only the R7 260X, R9 290 and R9 290X will support DirectX 11.2 Tier 2 under Windows 8.1*. The different tier's represent the level of Tiled Resources feature supported under DX 11.2. *R7 260X, R9 290 and R9 290X will have the ability to support the entire feature set, both tiers of Tiled Resources under DX 11.2 in Windows 8.1*. Remember also, DX 11.2 is only available under Windows 8.1, not Windows 8.



Maybe that's the cause of your problem, incomplete support for DX 11.2 on 280X and other 7000 series.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 7, 2013)

both HD7000 series and R9 27x, 28x (except R7 260X, 290, 290X) will gain DirectX 11.2 via an driver update from AMD until then the most you'll see is 11.1 so don't fret it is coming just not quite here yet


----------

